# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Conservation Casework

## Whit Hammett

Mr. McGrew, I happened upon this site when researching Pam Hatchfield's book. I am a project manager at an architectural millwork company in Newburyport MA. I am working on a conservation Lab project for the Issabella Stewart Gardner Museum in Boston. The spec for the casework calls for European steamed beech on Marine grade plywood for all casework. I understand the marine grade plywood spec for no added urea formaldehyde, however this spec seems very old seing as there are many new products that are better for building casework such as NAUF particleboard or NAUF MDF, especially if you are going to have custom veneer pressed to the core. We typically do not use any type of plywood (veneer core) for casework construction as it tends to warp and twist, and it is not in line with AWI premium grade specifications. 

In any case, I have produced the majority of the casework for this Conservation Lab out of the European Steamed Beach on NAUF Particleboard using NAUF glue for adhearing the veneer. I believed at the time that this was the best material for the project. The museum and owners rep is rejecting the casework based on it not being Marine grade plywood. 

Do you have any expertise in this matter that you can share with me? I firmly believe that the product that I have made the casework from is the right material to use based on the requirements as a whole. Those being NAUF, European Beach Veneer, AWI premium grade casework, and FSC certification of the core. The core that was used is Encore by Serria Pine.

I would apreciate any feedback.

Thanks, Whit Hammett

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Whit, 

I saw that you had initially tried to send me a private message on the site. My apologies that my mail box was full. I might be able to be of assistance in this matter but would have a few questions to ask that might be better handled on the phone. You can call me directly if you like. Contact info is HERE

----------

